# staining red oak



## bobshere (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We are in the process of refacing our kitchen cabinets and making raised panel doors out of red oak. We have stained 2 doors. The first one is blotchy comparing to the second one. I guess we didnt wipe it enough. Can it be sanded down and restained? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

bobshere


----------



## micreations (Feb 15, 2011)

I find sanding back to the start is the best method to rectify stain blotching. I usually thin the stain so it only tones the timber without changing its character. You could try wet sanding with thinned stain, I`ve had success with this in the past but it appears to be up to the timber piece and the cut angle to the grain.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

check out this video on blotching. That is what you have as you found out. This stuff work's YouTube - InTheWorkshop的频道


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link Del, looks to be some pretty impressive stuff. ordered some up...:sold:

bill




del schisler said:


> check out this video on blotching. That is what you have as you found out. This stuff work's YouTube - InTheWorkshop的频道


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I know this is a year old post............

But does his product work as well with stains as it does with dyes? .............. watched 18 minutes of the video and he steadily applied dyes to various wood species

Ughh wow! Looked at the price which is fine if it works and most likely it would for me but $15 to ship it? I assume it's an online only product


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

It does work . Did you watch all the video to the end?? I know the shipping is real high. If you can find another person to order and split shipping. I use it all the time on all my iten's . I make jewelry box and trinkit box and it sure make them look good. If you have crotch walnut try it their. I use 2 coat's and it will stay the way it look after sanding. Now if you don't use the blotch control the crotch will go dark for sure. If you get some try it on the back side of a crotch for a test. And also works on oak very well lot's of soft and hard wood. Did you know that you can take a 10 or 12 inch of RED oak cut length wise and blow air thro it? Try it . It will not work with white oak


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That stuff works  a bit high in price but your project will come out looking like a pro did it.

Using Charles Neal's Blotch Control - Wood Talk Online

==

==


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

With shipping it will be a dollar an ounce but I have a pile of free poplar begging to be stained so I'll talk myself in to it.............. can't wait to see how it comes out


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim


Here's a little tip, don't keep it in the shop, 80% water I think, I put it in a 2 qt.plastic jar and shake the heck out of it b/4 I use it..most of it's on the bottom every time I shake it.



===

====


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I better bookmark this thread. thanks for the tip(s)


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

just for kick's try some stain on a test board with out Blotch control and than with control on another and you will be hook on blotch control. I have used it sence it was i bilive $11.00 a qt. Or just as soon as i found it. I have watch all of Charles video's here is his web site again 

InTheWorkshop's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Curious if your shipping costs as much as the Blotch Control? I believe mine when I order it will be $15 and change. I live in Southeast GA and it looks like you live a little further away and assume you to will be about a dollar an ounce total cost to get it at your door.

Does anyone know of any online promo codes or coupons that are good for Blotch Control? Thought I saw one the other day but couldn't find it last night and see where Neil has a spot for them to be applied on his web site.

Just checked his site... 1 quart shipped $15.41..... 2 Quarts shipped $16.13...... hmmmm


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Long story short is that Charles Neil's Blotch Control even works for me. I had 2 cabinet door frames 27x15 made of poplar to stain. Wow! Bob's right when he said that it looks like a pro did it even thogh I stumbled and mumbled my way through staining all sides of each frame at the same time. BTW any tips on that are more than welcome! I need to darken the frame with one more coat as I am trying to match the panel and cabinet but I am confident that it will look as good or better after a second coat.

I will be adding the cost of blotch control to my price list as I am very happy with it.


----------

